# Visa Questions - new member



## CaboGolfer (Dec 25, 2009)

My wife and I are in the process of purchasing a condo in Cabo san Lucas. We hope to close before March 1. We are considering renting (short term) it when we are not there in 2010, and spend more and more time there starting in 2011. We may try to work part time starting in 2011 in real estate (we already have some contacts that will “sponsor” us for work in Mexico). I believe we will always maintain a residence in the U.S. and are not planning on any naturalization in Mexico. However, we do plan on spending a majority of time there (starting as early as 2011) and would like to be able to open a bank account, take advantage of Mexican health insurance and as stated above, work. My questions are about Visas. Should we get a FM3 now and change to work once we are ready to start? Should we get no visa until we are ready to work (we will fly in and not stay more than a month at a time until 2011)?

thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since you will have to be in Mexico for visa renewals, you might find it more convenient to get your FM3 when you are settled in Mexico, so long as you don't exceed 180 days on any visit.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

*Mexican Visas*

Another decision point on timing of FM3 is whether you eventually plan to have a major furniture & belongings move to Mexico. You get one "freebie" within I believe 60 days of your FM3. I have been told by consulate person in Raleigh that this only good when initiate FM3 but he also said that if we never used and let FM3 lapse, that when we reinitiated FM3 that we would still have the one time import. However, I have never been able to verify in Mexico so we are using FM-T's until we are ready to have a major shipment.


----------



## CaboGolfer (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for all the comments. Since we are planning on keeping a US home, we will probably not be bringing much into Mexico.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

CaboGolfer said:


> thanks for all the comments. Since we are planning on keeping a US home, we will probably not be bringing much into Mexico.


Everything that you bring in must be used.
Given that, there are a number of things you might group together for a "major move" even if keep home. These include electronics, housewares, bedding(US sizes)/towels, small electronics that are much less expensive in the US and/or hard to find in US quality in Mexico.


----------

